# Graco Sprayer



## POOZER (Jun 22, 2011)

Anybody have any tips for me? My graco RTX 900 sprayer does not seem to have enough pressure and is not as fast as hopper. Could it be my mud mixture.Have tried very thin,thick,medium,doesn't seem to make difference.


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*graco sprayer*

yeah i had same problem thats why i got the 1500 make sure you run water and mineral spirits through it to make sure its very clean


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

POOZER said:


> Anybody have any tips for me? My graco RTX 900 sprayer does not seem to have enough pressure and is not as fast as hopper. Could it be my mud mixture.Have tried very thin,thick,medium,doesn't seem to make difference.


If you have the material knob on the machine and gun all the way up. And it still has a problem with thin mud. It might be the pump hose. They do wear out. 
One thing I alway's do, is prime the machine with a gallon or two of warm water so the pump hose can stretch freely. It will wearout quicker if you you let the material strech it out cold. :yes:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I sold mine, i had a 600 for four years i wore it out it worked so good. I found one at a home depot and bought it. the 600. the 900 has only one motor and it runs the pump and compressor way under powered. Sorry Graco screwed you on this one.


----------

